# Moving to paphos,cyprus



## ajd24 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to the forum and i have a few questions about living in cyprus.I am self employed in the UK and i have the chance to move out to paphos.My work would mostly be seasonal may-oct but there would be nothing to stop me working through the winter.My summer work would probably pay me a minimum of around 18k - 22k (euros).With the potential to earn a little during the quieter winter months.I have been looking at renting a 2 bed appartment as seem relatively cheap.I am married with a 5 year old little girl.
I have spent many a holiday in cyprus and absolutely love the place,the people,and lifestyle..As my parents had a villa built in the village of Tala.(since sold as my mum could not settle after 4 years).I will list my concerns and hopefully somebody can help me with pros and cons list.

1.cost of living (would my wage support me through the year)
2.Really concerned about my little girl.How easy is it to obtain school placement if it is not private.I think she would settle easy as she is a very confident 5 year old.
3 Health care..Ie; cost if private.

I really want to go for it and leave the Uk for a better lifestyle,but as they say the grass isnt always greener.My summer would be 7 days a week hard graft but would still give me alot more family time,especially out of season.

Sorry if all this as been asked before,im sure it has.But any advice/pointers would really help my headache .

Thank you in advance

Andy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would worry about your income being enough to support you with a young child. 
Your child would probably need some extra out of school hours tuition to keep up with the native Greek speaking children so you would need to factor that in to your costs. 
Private health insurance with a young child would not be cheap, allow at least a thousand euros per year for that.
Then there are the out of school activities.

If you were just a couple with no children I would say that you would be Ok provided you did make the amount of money you hope but with a young child it is in my opinion risky.

Not what you want to hear I know and maybe others will not agree with me.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## ajd24 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for the honest advice Veronica.
I have really been getting headache with this as keep saying to my self that it must be a little cheaper to live in cyprus than the UK.We run 2 cars here,we would need 1 there,my rent would be half compared to the uk,council tax,fuel.etc must all work out a little cheaper.I have read about schooling and from what i can see a cypriot school sounds best(little more intigration with local cypriots).
I am looking at taking over a business that was run last season taking around 1000 euro pw this after bills and running may-oct and also with the possibilty to also run out of season,while not making the same earnings but i see no reason why we would shut for 6 months...earning something is better than nothing.
I have the potential to push the earnings of the business higher,but like everything it is all risk,but is it one i should take??.
My biggest concern is schooling..how easy it to gain a placement for 5 year old into a local school??.

my heart and 90 % of brain is saying take the chance,its the best offer that you can get but the other 10 % just cant work it out in my head..
I am looking at flying out at the start of april for a week,to work the business and get a feel for it and also look around at schools,chat to others that have hopefully had this dilema.Like i said i know paphos as a regular holiday,but not to live and also the business is what i do here so that is not new to me either.

If anybody else can give more input on things i have mentioned,please do.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Andy,

I would suggest that you make sure you get positive proof of the earning potential of the business. Get an independant accountant to check the books.
i don't know what sort of business it is or who you would be taking over from but you should be aware that there are many people here who will con you as soon as look at you and if the business has not really been doing that well the books may well have been cooked to make it look better. Of course it may well also ber totally legitimate but you can't be too careful.
If it checks out Ok and you decide to take the opportunity it should not be difficult to get your child into a local school as they have to give equal opportunity to all children.
As they don't start school until they are 6 you could get her to have Greek lessons so that she is prepared before she starts school.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with Veronica about checking out the legitimacy of the business first but as long as you do have that income then I would say it is better to try it now while your daughter is still young enough to adapt and easily learn the language. 

Also, in case things don't work out or you don't settle do you have a place to go back to in the UK? You just don't want to get stuck and unable to set yourself back up in the UK if you want to go back. Worst case scenario I'm thinking.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Why would they be willing to sell a business which is doing well and earning that much, especially with the way things are at the moment???


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SWJ said:


> Why would they be willing to sell a business which is doing well and earning that much, especially with the way things are at the moment???


Good question. It would be interesting to know what sort of business it is.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Good question. It would be interesting to know what sort of business it is.


He hasn't told us what business it is, which I find quite strange, don't know about you?


----------



## ajd24 (Mar 6, 2013)

Haha....Sorry about that i didnt think it was worth mentioning.Ill blow the secret wide open.
Here in the Uk i am a sel employed tattooist and body piercer.I have been offered a place in cyprus to run as my own by a property owner.Ill try to keep this short and not drag it on.
Basically it works the same every where as it does in the UK...Usually you work a studio as 50/50 split with the owner of the business.This guy owns the property(along with other business/property)..
The agrement is 60/40 split in my favour.His 40% is basically his rent,bills etc..The studio is actually part of the building he has one of bars in.
The reason this has come about is because of friend who run the studio last season had got in touch to let me know about it.He had to return to the UK for an operation and is pretty gutted he can ot return this year.The tattooist i know from the UK took 20,000 euro (his %) from may-oct.
There is potential for further earnings from the business as the previous tattoo artist did not pierce,and i do.so there is potential,with the right advertising to earn at least 500 + euro a week.And i would keep the business running throughout the winter months but shorter hrs and maybe running by appointment only.
I have spoken to the guy in cyprus online and phone he is UK/cypriot and seems very genuine and just wants a reliable artist to run the business to its potential.
I have been in this business for 14+ years so i do know my onions.
my partner and i have discussed this long and hard.The problem comes to the worry of our daughter.We agreed 12 -18 months and see how it goes business and settling,if one is unhappy and can not settle we come back.I say 18 months as this will give another season to come back to the uk with money in our bank.The other problem is how quick we would have to arrange all this,we would be looking at 2 months.
I am flying out hopefiully on 7th april for a week to meet the guy in cyprus,get as much info as i need and work the studio in the week i am there to give me an idea,which will be hard as it wll be slightly out of season.
We have not decided whether to keep our home on in the UK,we may sell/rent it after we have a better idea once out there.Wife wants to move anyway,so not really to worried as we have family who could put us up if we return until we either rent or buy in the UK again.
This is a big decision and not one i a m jumping into,but as mentioned best to do it while my daughter is young.
I see more reasons to leave the UK/than stay.I am far from work shy and know this will be hard work,but if all work out the benefits will be so much greater.
If it was just me and the wife,we would be on a plane next week.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi ajd24

Who is going to be your target market? I can't imagine many expats going for a sleeve!!! Call be naive but I can't imagine people visiting Paphos queing up for some ink.

Remember that Paphos is more suitable for families/young couples than younger people who may want a tattoo. Ayia Napa may be a better option, perhaps. 

Best of luck.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Perhaps there's a market for rejuvenating those revolting faded tattoos visible on women of a certain age!



Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> Perhaps there's a market for rejuvenating those revolting faded tattoos visible on women of a certain age!
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


I hope that's not directed at your wife or you will be the dog house


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

SWJ said:


> I hope that's not directed at your wife or you will be the dog house


No way! She's tattoo free. If she wasn't I'd never have made that post or I'd more likely be buried _under _the dog house!!!



Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Ha ha!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Perhaps there's a market for rejuvenating those revolting faded tattoos visible on women of a certain age!
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


OOH YUk
It would be far better to target the wrinklies with tatoos with a laser to remove them


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

I have worked in primary schools in Dubai for 8 years now, and I can only reassure you that children do settle, and the younger the better. I have seen children come into school with zero english, and still able to play and communicate with the other children. Your daughter will pick up Cypriot, probably far more easily than you will, and if you and your wife are agreed that you both want to give this a try and are happy with your decision, your daughter will be too.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, I agree with "Dstump." I was actually 10 when I moved from Jordan to the US not knowing a word of English. By junior high school I was just one of the guys on the football team  The first year was rough but I was 10. 5 year olds are much more adaptable. 

As for the tattoos and piercings there is definitely a market with younger Cypriots and holiday makers however there is also competition. If you do something new or unique with your tattoos it is possible to get a name for yourself.


----------



## ajd24 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you dstump and cleo,i really appreciate the input.Like i said,my daughter is my main concern.Not sure why as she is a very confident 5 year old,she had me looking for dance schools last night as she does ballet,tap,modern jazz and street.And now she is set on the idea.
My work holds it own in this business and i have a good reputation here in the Uk as i do alot of the convention circuit.Tattooing would be a little different out in cyprus,but hopefully i will get some nice work to do.

Once again,it is really appreciated that you took time to reply to my post.

Thank You


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are loads of dance schools so your daughter should be well catered for.


----------



## Pandarob (Aug 2, 2012)

in regarding insurance concern, I got mine from Laiki CypriaLife for 179.45 EUR, same price for my wife and kids, btw, it's a standard package for immigration purpose

no excess but cover 90% only
up to 8,550 per illness/accident
up to 13,700 per period of insurance per person


----------



## ajd24 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for all the replys.We are still working this out,although my daughter is the one most insistent on moving out there.My wife is just concerned it is little quick to move for her.It looks like we are keeping our UK home,living in paphos may till october while i work and see how it goes from there.We do have the option to stay permanent but that will be decided during our time there.Like i mentioned we have both spent alot of time in paphos and love the place.My wife has just been offered the chance of a job here in the UK as a teaching assistant so i do not want to be selfish.

I'll let you know what happens


----------



## Bamboozler (Nov 7, 2021)

ajd24 said:


> Thank you for all the replys.We are still working this out,although my daughter is the one most insistent on moving out there.My wife is just concerned it is little quick to move for her.It looks like we are keeping our UK home,living in paphos may till october while i work and see how it goes from there.We do have the option to stay permanent but that will be decided during our time there.Like i mentioned we have both spent alot of time in paphos and love the place.My wife has just been offered the chance of a job here in the UK as a teaching assistant so i do not want to be selfish.
> 
> I'll let you know what happens


I know this thread is very old, but just wondered if you made the move in the end? Would be great to get an update. Cheers


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Bamboozler said:


> I know this thread is very old, but just wondered if you made the move in the end? Would be great to get an update. Cheers


Just a quick question. On moving. If going via the pink slip, can we use our S1 if retired, from uk? Instead of private health insurance?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes. Click on this link and scroll down to para 3 (S1 holder’s residing in Cyprus).



https://www.gesy.org.cy/sites/Sites?d=Desktop&locale=en_US&lookuphost=/en-us/&lookuppage=annualreport/20190402-enrolment-guide-noncy-final.pdf


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Yes. Click on this link and scroll down to para 3 (S1 holder’s residing in Cyprus).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gesy.org.cy/sites/Sites?d=Desktop&locale=en_US&lookuphost=/en-us/&lookuppage=annualreport/20190402-enrolment-guide-noncy-final.pdf





David_&_Letitia said:


> Yes. Click on this link and scroll down to para 3 (S1 holder’s residing in Cyprus).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gesy.org.cy/sites/Sites?d=Desktop&locale=en_US&lookuphost=/en-us/&lookuppage=annualreport/20190402-enrolment-guide-noncy-final.pdf


something I find difficult since my husband died is our savings which are substantial are here in the uk bank. If I sell the house which will mean a huge amount in the account here to move permanently to Cyprus the bank will close he account, for sure. Now I believe one can only send 10,000 gbp to Cyprus per transaction, if so how does one transfer their savings if your account is closed? Perplexing. Tried a financial adviser and he just wanted me to invest the money. I have an aversion to investing, just want to live off my savings peacefully.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

We've lived in Cyprus for nearly 19 years and have 2 bank accounts in the UK (Natwest & Nationwide) into which our pensions are paid. We tranfer our living expenses to our bank in Cyprus - no problem. Suggest you speak with your bank, our accounts have not been closed.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Nigel, you are aware thousands of expat accounts have closed though. When I checked your banks it appears they are monitoring the situation, yes also Nationwide so far have only closed accounts in the Netherlands and Italy. I shall watch and wait. Barclays my bank, already closed one of my accounts as it had an eu address linked.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

haymarket said:


> something I find difficult since my husband died is our savings which are substantial are here in the uk bank. If I sell the house which will mean a huge amount in the account here to move permanently to Cyprus the bank will close he account, for sure. Now I believe one can only send 10,000 gbp to Cyprus per transaction, if so how does one transfer their savings if your account is closed? Perplexing. Tried a financial adviser and he just wanted me to invest the money. I have an aversion to investing, just want to live off my savings peacefully.


I’m so sorry to hear that your husband has passed away. I think that we all met up in at The Railway Inn, Chloraka some years ago at a get together organised by Veronica. Please accept our condolences.

We do the same as Nigel and maintain U.K. accounts with Barclays and Halifax for our savings and pensions income, transferring as necessary into our Hellenic account here. We use our daughters address as our U.K. address which seems to work well. I also have a dual SIM phone with a PAYG UK SIM which increasingly seems to be required as two factor authentication for internet banking. However, from what you have said, you will clearly have a substantial sum deposited with Barclays and I believe that Barclays will not close your U.K. account if you are an Expat in Cyprus, using a Cyprus address, as long as you maintain a minimum balance of £100,000 with them. 

If you plan to buy property here, especially from another Expat, you can usually negotiate a price in sterling and transfer from one U.K. account to another. If you don’t intend to purchase property here and you have children or other next of kin to whom you will eventually bequeath money to, I would strongly advise that you keep the bulk of your savings in the U.K. where it will be so much easier for your Will to be executed.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that your husband has passed away. I think that we all met up in at The Railway Inn, Chloraka some years ago at a get together organised by Veronica. Please accept our condolences.
> 
> We do the same as Nigel and maintain U.K. accounts with Barclays and Halifax for our savings and pensions income, transferring as necessary into our Hellenic account here. We use our daughters address as our U.K. address which seems to work well. I also have a dual SIM phone with a PAYG UK SIM which increasingly seems to be required as two factor authentication for internet banking. However, from what you have said, you will clearly have a substantial sum deposited with Barclays and I believe that Barclays will not close your U.K. account if you are an Expat in Cyprus, using a Cyprus address, as long as you maintain a minimum balance of £100,000 with them.
> 
> If you plan to buy property here, especially from another Expat, you can usually negotiate a price in sterling and transfer from one U.K. account to another. If you don’t intend to purchase property here and you have children or other next of kin to whom you will eventually bequeath money to, I would strongly advise that you keep the bulk of your savings in the U.K. where it will be so much easier for your Will to be executed.


thank you so much for your reply. Dual Sim? Nit sure what that is and what for? Is it something I would need for internet banking? Though sometimes they send a code? When transferring to Hellenic is there a max? With t the money laundering checks I know it is strict. A friend of mine there has had her account frozen for a very long time now with No explanation. Banks secrecy act! Horrible. What exactly is a dual sim? Is it bought here so you use it for both uk and cyprus?


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Also lacking so many modern skills could I just keep my uk mobile active in Cyprus and have a separate Cyprus phone? I hear something about just two months it would work, hope not.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

haymarket said:


> thank you so much for your reply. Dual Sim? Nit sure what that is and what for? Is it something I would need for internet banking? Though sometimes they send a code? When transferring to Hellenic is there a max? With t the money laundering checks I know it is strict. A friend of mine there has had her account frozen for a very long time now with No explanation. Banks secrecy act! Horrible. What exactly is a dual sim? Is it bought here so you use it for both uk and cyprus?


A dual SIM phone basically has the space for two separate SIM cards in the same phone - in my case, I have a U.K. PAYG SIM with Three and a Cyprus PAYG SIM with Primetel. Calls and texts to or from either number are easily made and both work at the same time. Many financial institutions, (including Barclays in the U.K. and Hellenic here) require a telephone number to be registered for internet banking carried out via your phone (payments, transfers, balances etc). When you login to the financial institution, it first checks that you are logging in from the registered phone number (ie SIM) as an initial security check before the dual factor authentication which may be your biometric details (as in my case) or a password. If you don’t use your phone for banking but rely on the internet via tablet or PC, as you have said, they send a code to your registered phone number which you then enter. Barclays does not accept a Cyprus phone number for this purpose.

I don’t believe that there is a maximum amount that you can transfer from U.K. to Cyprus, but any amount over £10,000 must be reported by the receiving bank to prevent money laundering and delays may therefore ensue. The Bank of Cyprus here is renowned for high charges, poor service, long delays and ignoring customer concerns. Many Expats have horror stories to tell and I know of many friends who have transferred their business to the Hellenic Bank as a result. However, there is a Bank of Cyprus U.K. which is registered and financially controlled by the U.K. banking authorities. Accounts may be opened online (just Google Bank of Cyprus U.K.). You may therefore wish to check out the possibility of opening a sterling account with them which may also streamline your wish to have a Euro account here, also with Bank of Cyprus and transferring money between accounts. Beware, however, that transferring money through banks is relatively far more expensive than using a currency transfer company like Currency Fair or Transfer Wise.



haymarket said:


> Also lacking so many modern skills could I just keep my uk mobile active in Cyprus and have a separate Cyprus phone? I hear something about just two months it would work, hope not.


You can, indeed, keep your U.K. mobile and number active in Cyprus.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

David_&_Letitia said:


> A dual SIM phone basically has the space for two separate SIM cards in the same phone - in my case, I have a U.K. PAYG SIM with Three and a Cyprus PAYG SIM with Primetel. Calls and texts to or from either number are easily made and both work at the same time. Many financial institutions, (including Barclays in the U.K. and Hellenic here) require a telephone number to be registered for internet banking carried out via your phone (payments, transfers, balances etc). When you login to the financial institution, it first checks that you are logging in from the registered phone number (ie SIM) as an initial security check before the dual factor authentication which may be your biometric details (as in my case) or a password. If you don’t use your phone for banking but rely on the internet via tablet or PC, as you have said, they send a code to your registered phone number which you then enter. Barclays does not accept a Cyprus phone number for this purpose.
> 
> I don’t believe that there is a maximum amount that you can transfer from U.K. to Cyprus, but any amount over £10,000 must be reported by the receiving bank to prevent money laundering and delays may therefore ensue. The Bank of Cyprus here is renowned for high charges, poor service, long delays and ignoring customer concerns. Many Expats have horror stories to tell and I know of many friends who have transferred their business to the Hellenic Bank as a result. However, there is a Bank of Cyprus U.K. which is registered and financially controlled by the U.K. banking authorities. Accounts may be opened online (just Google Bank of Cyprus U.K.). You may therefore wish to check out the possibility of opening a sterling account with them which may also streamline your wish to have a Euro account here, also with Bank of Cyprus and transferring money between accounts. Beware, however, that transferring money through banks is relatively far more expensive than using a currency transfer company like Currency Fair or Transfer Wise.
> 
> ...


I ask because I was told it stops working after two months?


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

haymarket said:


> I ask because I was told it stops working after two months?


I


haymarket said:


> I ask because I was told it stops working after two months?


i 


haymarket said:


> I ask because I was told it stops working after two months?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

haymarket said:


> I ask because I was told it stops working after two months?


I know of many Expats who retain their U.K. SIM, number and where applicable, their contract with the relative U.K. provider. There is no reason for either SIM or contract to stop working as long as they remain in credit.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I know of many Expats who retain their U.K. SIM, number and where applicable, their contract with the relative U.K. provider. There is no reason for either SIM or contract to stop working as long as they remain in credit.


It is not payg it is subscription?


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

i am with Barclays premier and nit sure if I can use online banking also. Quite tricky, all this. I have no one here to help you see. I shall come out when I can travel to try to reactivate my MEU1 been here so long due to pandemic and illness. I dont have much hope tbh may have to go pink slip route no idea if immigration will grant me forgiveness. I know the six month rule, but we were residents almost seven years pandemic has ruined lives.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

haymarket said:


> i am with Barclays premier and nit sure if I can use online banking also. Quite tricky, all this. I have no one here to help you see. I shall come out when I can travel to try to reactivate my MEU1 been here so long due to pandemic and illness. I dont have much hope tbh may have to go pink slip route no idea if immigration will grant me forgiveness. I know the six month rule, but we were residents almost seven years pandemic has ruined lives.


I can’t give a definitive answer as to what line Immigration will take. However, the MEU1 usually allows a period of absence from living in Cyprus of 2 years and the MEU3 allows an absence of up to 5 years with the absolute right to return. Of course, the MEU1 has been replaced by the MUK1 and the MEU3 has been replaced by the new MUK 3. I suspect (but obviously can’t guarantee) that if you have the MEU1 and can prove previous residence here for 7 years (bank account statements, utility bills, municipal bills etc) that you will be allowed to apply for the MUK3 which is renewable every 10 years.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

haymarket said:


> i am with Barclays premier and nit sure if I can use online banking also.


You should have no problems retaining your Barclays Premier Account with a Cyprus address and should be able to use either online banking or telephone banking or both.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I can’t give a definitive answer as to what line Immigration will take. However, the MEU1 usually allows a period of absence from living in Cyprus of 2 years and the MEU3 allows an absence of up to 5 years with the absolute right to return. Of course, the MEU1 has been replaced by the MUK1 and the MEU3 has been replaced by the new MUK 3. I suspect (but obviously can’t guarantee) that if you have the MEU1 and can prove previous residence here for 7 years (bank account statements, utility bills, municipal bills etc) that you will be allowed to apply for the MUK3 which is renewable every 10 years.


Who knows I don’t feel optimistic, but that may be due to my recent bereavement my world is shattered so trying to pick up pieces. Would be wonderful though. If I can get an appointment of course. I have all the relevant utility bills etc., but no where permanent to live anymore. Shall stay with relatives first I don’t want to live alone at first anyway. Do you find it easy to bank online with Barclays there? No problems?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

haymarket said:


> Do you find it easy to bank online with Barclays there? No problems?


Very easy! Barclays has a very intuitive banking app. I use it to transfer Birthday/Christmas money to our children and grandchildren, transfer between Barclays current and savings accounts, transfer to our other bank accounts (we also have First Trust savings and current accounts) and also the regular transfers to our Hellenic account via CurrencyFair. I can also amend U.K. Standing Orders and Direct Debits through their banking app. It is the easiest of all our internet banking apps to use.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Very easy! Barclays has a very intuitive banking app. I use it to transfer Birthday/Christmas money to our children and grandchildren, transfer between Barclays current and savings accounts, transfer to our other bank accounts (we also have First Trust savings and current accounts) and also the regular transfers to our Hellenic account via CurrencyFair. I can also amend U.K. Standing Orders and Direct Debits through their banking app. It is the easiest of all our internet banking apps to use.


That I good. What I meant how is online banking also, pin sentry etc.,


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

I worry about being locked out f I am transferring large amounts ie 10;000 for rent etc., which I woukd have to and at present woukd be through the bank so expensive. I woukd need to learn how to use currency fair etc., no idea. That woukd come later. No bank account there yet have to open another one.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

haymarket said:


> That I good. What I meant how is online banking also, pin sentry etc.,


I used to use the PIN sentry (and still can if using online banking via my iPad or Mac). It clearly has some limitations, not least of which is the limited lifespan before requiring a replacement. However, I now do all my internet banking on my phone. It’s secure, far easier and much quicker. Horses for courses...


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I used to use the PIN sentry (and still can if using online banking via my iPad or Mac). It clearly has some limitations, not least of which is the limited lifespan before requiring a replacement. However, I now do all my internet banking on my phone. It’s secure, far easier and much quicker. Horses for courses...


Thank you so much for taking so much time to help me. All down to immigration now the rest will follow.


----------

